# [B]Location of alarm unit in E32 (1994 740il)[/B]



## Tom Richardson (Jul 30, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm a little confused as to where the Alpine keyless entry unit is located in my 704il. In an attempt to program a keyfob my instructions direct me to remove the rear seat and said unit should be there. After removing the seat the only thing there is the battery and the fused box. Any help would be greatly appreiated by this BMW newbie.


----------



## ///M Blitz (Oct 27, 2004)

Tom Richardson said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a little confused as to where the Alpine keyless entry unit is located in my 704il. In an attempt to program a keyfob my instructions direct me to remove the rear seat and said unit should be there. After removing the seat the only thing there is the battery and the fused box. Any help would be greatly appreiated by this BMW newbie.


Should be underneath the steering wheel. At least that's where it is on my e32.

Remove the knee protector (leather covered piece-three phillips screws). You also need to take off the wood inserts as there are three other screws underneath them. Then remove the metal piece underneath the aforementioned leather covered piece (two or three 10mm body screws). The "brain" should be attached to that metal piece.

Good luck.


----------



## Tom Richardson (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I found the box, reprogrammed the FOB and now I have two working remotes. :rofl:


----------

